# Walleye Central- Huron Report



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Had a great time attending the Walleye Central Get Together party on Friday night and as usual laughs were plenty and everyone seemed to enjoy themselves. Hats off to WC! won some nice prizes too! 

Decided to fish Saturday in the Braggin Rights tourney and paid the 20.00 for big fish pot. 

I fished with MikeP, and Team Slow Boat (Jim and Matt), ended up taking 4th place 4 fish weighed 32.88 good enough for a nice plaque (no places paid in braggin rights) and also caught a 11.07 for 2nd place big fish which did pay 260.00 I also derby checked it but it came in a tad lighter. Thanks to Marc for doing that for me at the huron ramp. 

Two of the hogs came 110 back with 2 oz on glass perch husky, other fish went on grape ape 90, woodpecker 60, hog on 150 bare naked, pink lemonade husky 85 with 2. had 11 or 12 bites landed 7 or 8. ALOT of big fish out there. Our speed was 1.3-1.6, Reef Runner early then Husky's in the afternoon. 

PS. I'm holding all the fish because Jim couldn't catch any yesterday, all fish landed came on my side, he grabbed 2 bites on his side and dropped them, every time a board went after the first big fish I caught they said your on the reel today man have at it I tried to pass rods off and they didnt want them..okay...Jim did a great job on boards and net though and MikeyP on the Ternobles Matt was on the ball with everthing else, good team to fish with as it was a first. Looking forward to doing it again sometime. For the 3rd weekend in a row I have been able to fish huron on weekends, great weather we are having, the night bite has my ass itching though real bad, maybe this will be the week!

Here is some fish porn for your viewing pleasure


----------



## ohiocarpenter (Nov 2, 2009)

kgone nice looking fish i too fished huron sat went 13 out of 17 on the corner of the dump grounds rr took 5 fish rest came on harnesses salimander blades did most damage


----------



## Fishcally Irresponsible (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice job Kevin!
We had a great time at W.C. as well. 
It was great seeing some old and new faces.
Glad everyone got to fish this year!
We pulled a 6 pound avearge that most days I would be happy with.
Reef Runners 100 back Bare Naked, Barbie pulled a couple at 150.
Could not find a Fatty or 2.
Good job on the Porker's. :B


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

nice job man....huron is on fire right now. i too am ready to fish ctown at night..shouldnt be long. that is a nice haul of fish


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

often imitated but never duplicated pose. very nice looking fish kevin good job. what did you do about your fish finder, was it the unit or the plugs. (bob)


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

allwayzfishin said:


> ....huron is on fire right now.


By listening to the radio, fish were pretty scarce yesterday. A few did well, but most had one or two fish.


----------



## kozski10 (Jul 8, 2008)

Very Nice Fish. Congrats ! -Koz


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice fish Kevin!


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice job! We couldnt get out again this weekend you guys are killing me! Next weekend is free, hope the weather holds out.


----------



## Reel Naughty (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice fish Kevin.

Also - just in case any one questions how good of a guy Kevin is - on Friday he won a one day ramp pass and two days of dockage at Erieau Marina and passed it on to us since he knew we head up to that area in summer. What a great guy! Thanks again! It will go to good use. 

JD


----------



## coopason (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice FISH Kevin and thanks for the report..

Coop


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

Good job Kevin!! way to get them!!


----------



## topstroke (Aug 3, 2008)

nice fish .......of course it will b


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 14, 2004)

"GREAT JOB" Kevin, you guys were killing me on Saturday. I was on the beach taking care of business and the fish were snapping. I loved it when we weighed in 12 year old Jimmy Thatcher Jr's #12.89 lb "PIG" to win the big fish pot. That is what it's all about.
Thanks to everyone that make this weekend so much fun.

Rick


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Thx guys, no problem on the gift cirt Reel Naughty I know you guys will put it to good use this coming summer so might as well give it to a team of good guys. I get my fill of steelies on Ontario and off Cleveland so I don't make any runs over there. 

Rick, it was a great weekend and although you had "stuff" to do you seemed to be enjoying your duties in high spirits which is great. I didn't see one down face all weekend I think everyone had a blast all weekend from I saw from everyone, I think great weather, beers and big fish will do that! 

When I heard that a kid caught the winning big fish I was like HELL YEAH! That's awesome! He was so cute and shy when he went up to get his picture taken and get his cash, what a great moment for him and his Dad/team. 

Another awesome WC weekend in the books.


----------



## Dutchlund (Feb 3, 2009)

Way to go Kevin...great to meet you at the WC get together. Great to meet new guys who share info. 

Did you fish Sunday? It was weird for us, We didn't have so much as a pull back Sunday fishing over by Vermilion, but then heard a report from Juls that they were doing well right on our marks from Saturday. when am I going to learn not to leave fish to find fish?

Anyway, picked up 8 nice fish in a couple of hours Sunday afternoon, but all were up high 50-60 ft, no lead on a variety of RRs.

congrats again. See you again some time.


----------



## Lady Bridge (Jul 30, 2007)

The Lady Bridge team had another great time at the Walleye Central event. Good food, drinks, prizes and we got lucky with the 3rd place Big Fish. Thanks to all that put on this event.


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice catch Kevin. Nice to see you put up a derby fish, hope it'll hold the month for you!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

gotithooked1 said:


> I think one of the moderators should take a little time and see exactly what this n.a.m.b.l.a. stands for and see if this is appropriate for an all age public form.
> 
> Thank you


I think people should stop stealing the intellectual property of others to post on other websites, the photo's don't belong to them. I also believe it's very odd and pretty disgusting that someone who should act like a grown man stalks another guys on the internet. GROW UP!! 

I should be able to post a nice fishing report from a great weekend without a stalker ruining it for me and others. 

That's what I think Mr Murphy. Dissagree all you want but if it was your son acting like that you wouldn't be to pleased either.


----------



## Marbletucky (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone have a picture of the kid that caught the big fish? Need to show that to my kids......


----------



## Lady Bridge (Jul 30, 2007)

Juls was taking pictures. I'm sure they'll posted on WC sometime soon.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 14, 2004)

Kevin am I missing something here?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Bigfoot said:


> Kevin am I missing something here?


It has nothing to do with Walleye Central. 

All to do with a internet troll who is no longer a member of OGF. 

Sad that people need to always ruin a good thing  report, post, etc.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice fish Kev and Rick!


----------



## Juls (Apr 12, 2004)

Jim Thatcher Jr's big fish....

Juls


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 14, 2004)

No Kev I never thought it did. What I meant was, where was I missing a post at.


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

I see Juls posted a great pic of Jimmy Thatcher Jr. who caught the 12.89# walleye. Here is a photo of Jimmy with his dad Jim Sr. and Ron Newmister with the Big Fish and 5th place in the overall BRAGGING RIGHTS event.

Jim told me they caught the big fish on a Gold Clown Reef Runner 85 back no weight to the NW of Huron over towards Cedar Point. I believe he said they caught over 20 walleye on Saturday.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Juls said:


> Jim Thatcher Jr's big fish....
> 
> Juls


Just awesome.. Thats what its all about..


----------



## fire_line (Nov 23, 2008)

man it dont get any better than that he will not forget that fish the rest of his life sweeet. we had a blast all weekend and caught alot of nice fish to boot. and met some good people up there. congrats k-gone nice to meet you face to face at the dinner. ( thanks bigfoot)


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Really nice fish Kevin and everyone else sharing pics.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I saw him at the launch. He still had a big smile on his face then too. I think he could have walked across the channel from the boat basin to the ramp and never got wet.

Congrats to all those that finish and pulled fish.

I couldn't get it going all day. One big board sinker but never got to see it. and almost a crazy Ivan.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Wow thats a tanks nice fish 12.89 lbs what a monster. I suppose he will never forget that one for a while. lol. BD


----------



## ohiocarpenter (Nov 2, 2009)

gary good thing thats not a derby fish it would give a run for the title this year


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for contributing to this post and sharing the great pictures.


----------



## OSU Bull (Aug 23, 2007)

I moved to San Diego five months ago and I still check the Lake Erie walleye reports on a daily basis...I guess I'm still obsessed or compulsive...Nice fish Kevin, Juls and guys coming from California!


----------



## HWood (Jan 9, 2009)

Great time with great people this weekend!!! Congrats to Jimmy for that PIG of a walleye, wish I could have seen it but hey, thats the life of workin at a marina!! LOL... Looking forward to see you all back next year (or sooner) to catch some more of those hawg walleyes!!! Also a big thank you to all that stopped by the marina!! I hope we were a big help in getting the tackle that you needed!! Mike.


----------



## Juls (Apr 12, 2004)

Here are some other photos from the tourney....


----------



## Mark Komo (Aug 26, 2009)

Yep, a great time. And some great fish by kevin. Those are some monsters. Way to put the program together and getting that lake to put out. Very enjoyable that whole weekend.


----------

